# Combine Results - Gordon Hayward



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

http://www.nbadraft.net/nba-draft-combine-athleticism-test-results

In the combines, Gordon Hayward athleticism > Evan Turner or Al-Farouq Aminu ... for the people who think he's not athletic enough


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

And Jodie Meeks' combine numbers were through the roof last year, while Monta Ellis' were incredibly underwhelming. Some players are just workout warriors that don't play to their athleticism on the court.


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

E.H. Munro said:


> And Jodie Meeks' combine numbers were through the roof last year, while Monta Ellis' were incredibly underwhelming. Some players are just workout warriors that don't play to their athleticism on the court.


They should start timing jumps. the faster you reach the peak of your jump the more likely you are to be able to pull it off in game.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Or they should just watch a person play.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

^Precisely, you can do all that great stuff in the combine but can you pull it off in an actual game. Haywards' not an above the rim type player.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Yeah, Luke Jackson is a great athlete too.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

KennethTo said:


> http://www.nbadraft.net/nba-draft-combine-athleticism-test-results
> 
> In the combines, Gordon Hayward athleticism > Evan Turner or Al-Farouq Aminu ... for the people who think he's not athletic enough


Haywood did well overall, but his agility time was not good. Cousins did the same in 0.3sec less at 290lbs. Gordon will need that speed to beat Aminu to the other end, because Mr. Al-Farouq has a 6" reach advantage on him both standing and at the peak of their jump. 

Combine numbers aren't everything; they're just another piece to a very large puzzle. Exceptional, in the constructive sense, scores are much more informative than poor ones. Anyone can put up ****ty numbers in the athletic measureables, but not everyone can put up good ones. They aren't going to make or break a player's stock, but they can definitely influence them. Austin Daye turned in a miserable, Alabi-like performance last year and it didn't seem to faze his stock any; probably because he's a 6'11 SF with a great 3pt shot. Joe Alexander turned in a phenomenal showing that lunged him into the top 10.

Personally, I'm more interested in the physical ones, because they aren't gonna vary with any real degree on a day-to-day basis, outside of the significantly overweight. Haywood's athleticism is probably only about average overall at that position in the league, and his tiny wingspan is much more important than any athletic showing = the majority of the time he's on the floor, the guy he's matched with is probably just as athletic and almost always longer than him = he has to work harder than his man on every possession.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

A lot of these numbers are influenced by which ones of these guys have been well coached in how to get the good number. These drills take a little practice and skill to be good. Any way how many threads is this about Hayward now? He's going to be a good bench player in the NBA. I think most of us realize that he's a good enough athlete to play in the NBA and he's got plenty of skill to be a roleplayer. Is there someone here saying that Hayward can't play because he's not athletic enough? I don't recall that. Personally I love Hayward...So long as I'm not drafting him real high or expecting him to be some sort of hoosier messiah. If I get him late in the first round or early in the second I'd throw a party. If I got him in the lottery I'd be a lot less excited. I just want someone better than him to be my starter.


----------

